# Flooring Split



## vprausch (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi all,

We just brought our Outback 28krs home from winter outdoor storage and found the flooring was split apart in three areas. My husband thinks it is a tear as if it shrunk! It isn't on a seam and there is a diagonal tear from both sides of the vent by the sink and slide out and a tear from the couch diagonally down! Has anyone had any problem like this? I assume there will be no warranty due to buying it used. I haven't contacted my dealer yet but doubt they will be of much help.

I appreciate anyone who has had any experience like this.

Thanks,
Paula 
PS I live in South DAkota and we had a pretty brutal winter and spring! So yes the north had a hard winter.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Actually surprised we have not had more reports this spring. Last year was colder and we had 15 or 20 reports of split flooring. Sorry to hear about your damage but your DH is correct you will not likely get any support from your dealer.


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

What state do you live in?? Do you have any pictures? We live in North Georgia where we had a very cold winter. We have the same camper (28KRS) and have not seen this.

Glen...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

gzaleski said:


> What state do you live in?? Do you have any pictures? We live in North Georgia where we had a very cold winter. We have the same camper (28KRS) and have not seen this.
> 
> Glen...


Cold in like ZERO degrees fahrenheit for a few days? Most of the failures are in Canada and a few of the northern states.


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

I guess the good thing (if there is a good thing) is that the laminate flooring should be fairly easy to replace.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> What state do you live in?? Do you have any pictures? We live in North Georgia where we had a very cold winter. We have the same camper (28KRS) and have not seen this.
> 
> Glen...


Cold in like ZERO degrees fahrenheit for a few days? Most of the failures are in Canada and a few of the northern states.
[/quote]

Uh yeah, I think those living in Alberta might have a few comments on a Georgia winter being cold!


----------



## marker (Aug 14, 2009)

gzaleski said:


> I guess the good thing (if there is a good thing) is that the laminate flooring should be fairly easy to replace.


Laminate???? I have a 2006 and the flooring looks like laminate, but it is really vinyle. I discovered this when I unscrewed the vents to vacum them out and saw what it really was. Not sure I care that much though.

Gary


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Nathan said:


> What state do you live in?? Do you have any pictures? We live in North Georgia where we had a very cold winter. We have the same camper (28KRS) and have not seen this.
> 
> Glen...


Cold in like ZERO degrees fahrenheit for a few days? Most of the failures are in Canada and a few of the northern states.
[/quote]

Uh yeah, I think those living in Alberta might have a few comments on a Georgia winter being cold!








[/quote]

LOL, um, well, I used to live in Buffalo for 30 years, does that count???


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

gzaleski said:


> What state do you live in?? Do you have any pictures? We live in North Georgia where we had a very cold winter. We have the same camper (28KRS) and have not seen this.
> 
> Glen...


Cold in like ZERO degrees fahrenheit for a few days? Most of the failures are in Canada and a few of the northern states.
[/quote]

Uh yeah, I think those living in Alberta might have a few comments on a Georgia winter being cold!








[/quote]

LOL, um, well, I used to live in Buffalo for 30 years, does that count???








[/quote]

Bufalo does get pretty cold. Am I going to have a problem with this??


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Up State NY Camper said:


> What state do you live in?? Do you have any pictures? We live in North Georgia where we had a very cold winter. We have the same camper (28KRS) and have not seen this.
> 
> Glen...


Cold in like ZERO degrees fahrenheit for a few days? Most of the failures are in Canada and a few of the northern states.
[/quote]

Uh yeah, I think those living in Alberta might have a few comments on a Georgia winter being cold!








[/quote]

LOL, um, well, I used to live in Buffalo for 30 years, does that count???








[/quote]

Bufalo does get pretty cold. Am I going to have a problem with this??
[/quote]

Last spring was bad with the poor folks living in Alberta and Sask. There were a lot of split floors up there. I haven't hear of too much trouble for us living in the south. It seemed like temps below -20 could be troublesome, but I don't mean that as a hard number.


----------



## vprausch (Jul 23, 2009)

gzaleski said:


> What state do you live in?? Do you have any pictures? We live in North Georgia where we had a very cold winter. We have the same camper (28KRS) and have not seen this.
> 
> Glen...


I live in South Dakota and have now put that on my post. We had a bad winter so that must be the culprit!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Yes, that's likely it. It's all vinyl flooring, but the current floor goes under everything (yes, even cabinets, carpeting, walls....

Worst case it can be replaced and installed more like it is in a house with a little shoe molding aroudn the edges.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

I've had 3 new campers 3 years in a row where the floor in every one split every winter. The last one, which we still own, did not split this winter since it was repaired by replacing it and gluing it down. The guy the dealer had do it apparently guaranteed that it would never split again from the cold. The factories really need to install the flooring differently for cold climates.


----------



## motodaddy (May 31, 2008)

Mine split this year as well (its the 28ft kargoroo) also the black plastic on the underside of the rear pullout??? Do you have to remove the slideout to replace the flooring... Of course my warranty ended last year, less than impressed...


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

It looks to me the best remedy for floor crack is to replace it with laminate as you do in house. The laminate is on top of padding material and left free floating. Put shoe molding along wall edge to hold it in place, which allows it to expand and move with temperature as well as road vibration.


----------



## DeanHeck (Sep 9, 2010)

Our flooring split this last winter from an extra cold spell. With the walls, and cabinets all built over the floor covering, it has no room to contract when it gets really cold.

I replaced ours with TrafficMaster resilient vinyl plank, as sold in Home Depot stores. It is very easy to install and is a floating floor, so it has room to expand and contract with the temp variations. Just need a utility knife, straight edge and a good tape measure. It turned out great and looks much better than the original flooring.

There are a number of wood grains to choose from and also tile. Planks come in 6" x 36". Simply lay overlapping gripstrip of one plank on adjacent plank and press together no other adhesive required. Minimal trimming involved. Just score and snap.


----------



## iowaboy (Oct 15, 2004)

My floor split the same way last year. I just finished replacing it with the 6" by 36" plastic laminate strips. Each side has an adhesive edge for attaching to the next piece. 1/8" thick and looks like wood. goes down great. I even pulled up the carpeting around the bed and put in all laminate. Bought it at Home Depot. It's a floating floor, each strip attaches to the next strip, but its not attached at the edge near the walls or cabinets. Covered the 1/8 gap at the edge with guarter round molding. Looks great, did the whole floor in 12 hours(2 days. Not counting applying the molding. Have never done flooring before, but lots of DIY stuff.
I have an 03 23FBS. Also removing the old floor was simple. It was split diagonally from corner to corner.


----------

